# What do you do if you want to breed???



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What would be her motivation to breed???? You aren;t showing the dog so that would tell me that you might not have an idea of any faults your dog has. He would at least need to be 2 years of age and all certifications done and match with a female that has aged and the same clearances. There is really alot more to it than I can get into at 5 am. But I am sure there will be some to com along with plenty of advice.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh no! (not again LOL). It seems to me that most times it works exactly the opposite of what you are trying to do. In other words, someone with a bitch would want to breed to your dog. Now when you consider that you can find a champion (either hunting or conformation) pretty darn easy, then the chances of breeding your male with no titles are pretty slim.

The reason I started off with Oh No, is because breeding threads can sometimes get pretty heated. If you have any flame proof clothes, I'd suggest you put them on now.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what would i do? i would go to the local animal shelter and look at all the dogs that are unwanted and bring one of those home rather than bring more puppies into this world. why don't you both volunteer there for a while and watch how many dogs get put down because of people just like you who breed just to see what it's like. see if you feel the same desire to breed after that.


edit: i just realized how appropriate that she chose this forum to post in!


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Weel, I knew she'd get flamed, didnt think it would be as quick as this though.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I won't flame you or tell you to go look at homeless dogs (most of which are not Goldens anyway, so IMO are a moot point to this discussion. People who want to buy a purebred Golden puppy of English decent - which this poster's dog most obviously is from its photo- are not going to adopt an adult mixed breed from animal control whether or NOT the OP breeds her dog. JMO. I love mixed breeds and rescues, but I don't think people who want a puppy of a certain breed are doing something bad, nor should they feel guilty for it.) IN addition... as you see from what follows I suspect this poster is not American anyway.

I need more info. You sound perhaps like you are not from the USA. Your dog looks very Euro or UK in breeding. If you are NOT in the USA, there is a good chance you live somewhere where there are no homeless Goldens, so that *alone* is not a reason to NOT breed if that is the case. There are other reasons not to breed, maybe, but that wouldn't be one of them 

If your dog has all his clearances, has a good, typical Golden temperament, and no major faults (over-sized, under-sized, incorrect fitting of the teeth- known as a bad bite), etc) then I personally have no issue with it. Others here might and that's okay. You can make your own choice!

To answer your question, you can advertise your dog at stud, with his clearances, and what you want as payment (pick of the litter, or a stud fee). You can post notices at vets, pet supply stores, or in the local newspaper. As Vern said, in a world full of performance and show Goldens, most good breeders wouldn't be looking to breed to an unproven male. BTW, if you are in the USA, your dog is not old enough for clerances on his hips. But if you are in other countries, he may be. I personally feel like it's VERY IMPORTANT the female have all the same health clearances, and is an excellent Golden as well. Only breed if you are producing happy, beautiful, typical, healthy, sound Goldens. It isn't fair to the breed or the buyers of the pups if anything less is being done.

Think long about it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_Find an extremely knowledgable and reputable mentor._​ 
Take a few years to do your research and learn everything you can about breeding. It is not for the faint at heart. Knowledgable breeders can lose their Goldens to reasons beyond control during pregnacy and birth. I realize you have a male. 

You want to be sure you know exactly what you are getting into and are ready to make a financial and emotional commitment.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

As Kimm said, research, research, research. My 7 month old is from a beautiful healthy mom and dad.....who have personally shown no problems. But the 2 of them together had a litter born with scoliosis. (One of them I adopted from the vet after the breeder brought them in to be euthanized). Now 3 of the 4 in the litter that managed to survive all require hip surgery on both hips.

I think breeding pure breds is a wonderful thing IF you really know what you are doing and you know the heritage and blood-lines and your goal is to make the breed stronger and healthier.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I won't flame you or tell you to go look at homeless dogs (most of which are not Goldens anyway, so IMO are a moot point to this discussion. People who want to buy a purebred Golden puppy of English decent - which this poster's dog most obviously is from its photo- are not going to adopt an adult mixed breed from animal control whether or NOT the OP breeds her dog. JMO. I love mixed breeds and rescues, but I don't think people who want a puppy of a certain breed are doing something bad, nor should they feel guilty for it.) IN addition... as you see from what follows I suspect this poster is not American anyway.
> 
> I need more info. You sound perhaps like you are not from the USA. Your dog looks very Euro or UK in breeding. If you are NOT in the USA, there is a good chance you live somewhere where there are no homeless Goldens, so that *alone* is not a reason to NOT breed if that is the case. There are other reasons not to breed, maybe, but that wouldn't be one of them
> 
> ...


In my opinon this is very constructive advice.....


----------

